# Us agrada treballar d'arquitecte?



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber per què arquitecte no és al plural en aquest cas, si s'está parlant a dues o més persones... Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo (Corrigeu tots el meus errors, si us plau )


----------



## x03po

Crec que arquitecte fa de subjecte, per tant té que concondar amb nombre amb el verb.


----------



## gvergara

x03po said:


> Crec que arquitecte fa de subjecte, per tant té que concondar amb nombre amb el verb.


 
El subjecte de l'oració és _treballar d'arquitecte_, és un infinitiu, doncs ha de concordar amb un verb singular. Encara no comprenc, però, per què es va dir _arquitecte_ (singular) si s'está fent la pregunta a dues persones o més. En castellà xilé, faríem servir el plural (¿_Les gusta (a Uds.) trabajar de arquitecto*s*?_) 

Gonzalo


----------



## viviana jones

Hola Gonzalo:
També se'm fa estranya aquesta pregunta. Potser amb el verb *"fer" *ho seria menys:
"Us agrada fer d'arquitecte?".
De tota manera, caldria saber si la persona que va formular la pregunta sabia el que es deia...

Chao

Només he vist un parell d'errors als accents:
*està* (la *a* sempre porta accent obert)
*xilè* (les nacionalitats també acostumen a portar accent obert)
Ah! I l'imperatiu plural de "corregir" és "*corregiu"*


----------



## gica

Gonzalo, jo no hi veig res d'estrany. De cap manera hauria dit mai "...d'arquitecte*s*". Com dius tu mateix, el subjecte de la frase és "treballar d'arquitecte", invariable. Pots posar la frase així: treballar d'arquitecte agrada *a vosaltres*. O *a tu*, o *a ell*...


----------



## viviana jones

gica said:


> Gonzalo, jo no hi veig res d'estrany. De cap manera hauria dit mai "...d'arquitecte*s*". Com dius tu mateix, el subjecte de la frase és "treballar d'arquitecte", invariable. Pots posar la frase així: treballar d'arquitecte agrada *a vosaltres*. O *a tu*, o *a ell*...



L'infinitiu sí és invariable, però "*arquitectes*" és un complement de l'infinitiu que concorda amb "*vosaltres*". 
És com dir: "Us agrada ser arquitectes?" o també "Us agrada treballar com a arquitectes?". 
Però potser si hi poses la preposició "*de*", tot canvia ...


----------



## gica

I si anem a l'extrem? A tots us agrada treballar d'arquitecte? A ningú (és com tots, de fet) li agrada treballar d'arquitecte. *Treballar d'arquitecte* ho veig invariable.
*Treballar d'arquitecte = Fer d'arquitecte.*
És la meua opinió, és clar. Si algú en sap més...


----------



## viviana jones

Però ningú és un subjecte col.lectiu que que és com un singular:
A "A ningú no li agrada treballar d'arquitecte" (o "A ningú no li agrada ser arquitecte), no hi ha la possibilitat de dir "arquitectes".

Però sí que és cert que si et planteges la frase sense ser una pregunta, sona més bé l'expressió "treballar d'arquitecte":

Tots volen treballar d'arquitecte.
Ells volen treballar d'arquitecte.

Curiós ...


----------



## gica

He consultat una professora universitària. La seva resposta és aquesta:

No estàs fent referència a un col·lectiu. No t'estàs referint als  arquitectes com a conjunt de persones, sinó que l'antecedent és el nom  de la professió: arquitecte, en singular. 
No és que sigui invariable, és que *t'estàs referint, com dic, a un  substantiu singular: la qualificació de la professió*. 
Seria igual en  tots els casos: 
us agrada treballar de cambrer?
us agrada  treballar d'advocat?
o t'agrada treballar de cambrer?
t'agrada  treballar d'advocat?

Ara, si, amb més d'una persona al davant,  totes dues de la mateixa professió, els preguntes: us agrada treballar * "com a"* advocats? Aleshores usaries el plural, perquè ja estaries fent  referència al col·lectiu d'aquesta professió, introduït per la  preposició *com a*
No sé si m'he explicat prou bé.
La llengua molts  cops té aquests usos que quasi sempre (o en moltes ocasions) només  s'expliquen fent la cerca de l'antecedent, encara que no estigui present  físicament en la conversa o en el text, però sí que es troba en  l'estructura profunda de la llengua. 

Davant d'això, jo callo. Aclarit, Gonzalo?


----------

